# Success with Using Zapier



## KyleNelson (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone using Zapier to automate workflows? If so, what do you use it for?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

sounds like more time suck to me. An app to use an app to use an app to make using an app faster. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Bookkeeper4Painters (May 18, 2016)

I have several painting business owner that use Zapier to automate client lead information from their website and zap it to their estimating software (PEP/Estimate Rocket), and their bookkeeping software (QBO). 

This saves a lot of redundant data entry. 

I work with one painting business owner that does $750k in sales a year and doesn't use an office worker because he's automated his back-end systems.


----------



## CindyinRI (Nov 2, 2018)

I've been using Zapier for quite some time!!

I've automated quite a few things - From Google Drive integration with our CRM, Office 365 and updating our Social Media Platforms when I publish our Blog....


----------



## CindyinRI (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi Mike!

I understand exactly what you are saying but when I publish our Blog and it updates our Social Media platforms automatically, that saves us QUITE some time! 

Cindy )


----------



## MinneapolisPainter (Mar 5, 2019)

I use IFTTT to automate blog post to social media accounts. Zappier is like IFTTT on steroids, I hear alot of great stuff it.


----------

